# Toronto



## riverdees05 (Jun 7, 2010)

We are going to Cranberry Waterfront Suites and Country - II - CHX
in Collingwood, ON, CANADA  over the 4th of July and spending one night in Toronto - Saturday night. 

We want to be close to the Hockey Hall of Fame. Any recommendations on hotel/motels to stay?


----------



## caribbeansun (Jun 7, 2010)

Lots to choose from down there - I've stayed at Westin Harbour Castle, Royal York, King Edward which are all in easy walking distance.  Personally, I'd stay at the Westin for the lake views.

There are another dozen or more to choose from though.






riverdees05 said:


> We are going to Cranberry Waterfront Suites and Country - II - CHX
> in Collingwood, ON, CANADA  over the 4th of July and spending one night in Toronto - Saturday night.
> 
> We want to be close to the Hockey Hall of Fame. Any recommendations on hotel/motels to stay?


----------



## Eli Mairs (Jun 7, 2010)

The Fairmont Royal York Hotel is a wonderful, historic, downtown hotel, just down the street from the Hockey Hall of Fame.
My daughter works there, and if you are interested, I might be able to get you a good rate.


----------



## Lizyyz (Aug 8, 2010)

How did you like your stay at Cranberry Waterfront? Thinking of exchanging there next year.

TIA.

Liz


----------

